# Custom Shower



## Deerhunter88 (Aug 4, 2013)

My wife and i would like to test our relationship and try to DIY shower progect. Anyone every tackle a shower/bathroom progect before? Where did you order materials? I ask as this shower was custom built for wheel chair access. Its atleast 7' wide and 4' deep.


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have done several with limited assistance from my wife. Since this is a one off for you, get the materials from someplace close by. If you look at my Master Suite addition thread in this section, I ordered those from Lowes. When I do a custom enclosure (tile), I hire someone to do that because if you don't know what you are doing with the liner and stuff behind the tile, you can very easily have issues/leaks.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Go to a Fergusons to look and get ideas but buy from Lowes etc. ...


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a thread on here somewhere about mine. I went overboard with the waterproofing but that is the most important part.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

We did our master shower full tile. Pulled tje fiberglass unit out and startrd fresh. Used the kerdi schluter system. Good stuff. Had a learmimg kurve but wasmt bad. Got that material from katy tile or something. All our tile we purchased from lowes. Did the shower and bathroom floor. Spemt about 4k in materials.
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

